# Ήλθον, είδον και απήλθον



## nickel (Feb 3, 2010)

Γνωστότερο διεθνώς είναι το *Veni, vidi, vici *του Ιούλιου Καίσαρα (στον Σουητώνιο).
«*I came, I saw, I conquered*» στα αγγλικά, «Je suis venu, j'ai vu, j'ai vaincu» στα γαλλικά.
*Ήλθον, είδον, ενίκησα* (στον Πλούταρχο).

Στο Βήμα:
Μερικούς μήνες αργότερα ο Καίσαρ εκστράτευσε εναντίον του βασιλιά του Πόντου Φαρνάκη B', τον οποίο νίκησε κοντά στη Ζέλα τον Αύγουστο του 47 π.X. Τη νίκη του αυτή ο Καίσαρ ανήγγειλε στον φίλο του Γάιο Μάτιο με τη θρυλική φράση: «veni, vidi, vinci» («ήλθα, είδα, ενίκησα»).

Συνηθισμένη ανορθογραφία το _vinci_. Το σωστό είναι _vici_, αόριστος του _vincere_.

Στο κάτω μέρος θα βρείτε και μια μικρή λίστα με λατινικές φράσεις που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο, π.χ. εδώ:
http://www.express.gr/xrhstika/level1/162oz_20071207162.php3

Μπήκε ερώτημα στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου για την προέλευση του γνωστού στα ελληνικά «*Ήλθον, είδον και απήλθον*» και, με τη βοήθεια του κ. Λ.-Δ. Παπαδέα, βρέθηκε στα αποσπάσματα του Δημόκριτου το:
*ὁ κόσμος σκηνή, ὁ βίος πάροδος· ἦλθες, εἶδες, ἀπῆλθες.*

Αφού μιλάμε για σκηνή, η πάροδος —που ήταν η πλαϊνή είσοδος στην ορχήστρα του αρχαίου θεάτρου— εδώ είναι, κατά συνεκδοχή, η είσοδος του χορού στην ορχήστρα και το χορικό που έψαλλε, και γενικότερα το πέρασμα από τη σκηνή, η παράσταση.

Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει παγιωμένη μετάφραση, οπότε διαλέγω μία:
*The world is a stage, life a passage. You came, you saw, you left.*

Το τσιτάτο το ξεσήκωσε ο Σέξπιρ (δεν έψαξα αρκετά ώστε να εντοπίσω την πηγή του) και το χρησιμοποιεί στο _As You Like It_ (2,7), εκεί που ο Jaques μιλάει για τις εφτά ηλικίες του ανθρώπου (που θα πρέπει να εμπλουτίσουν το σχετικό νήμα του εφτά):
[Πω πω, δεν πρόλαβα να το πω και μπήκε! Για την ακρίβεια, δεν πρόλαβα να το γράψω και έπεσε η καρπαζιά-υπενθύμιση: το έχει ήδη αναφέρει ο Philip, αλλά ο φτωχός έψαξα για «ηλικίες». Καλά να μη δουλεύει το μυαλό, άμα δεν δουλεύει και το ψάξιμο, την έχουμε πατήσει.]

All the world's a stage
And all the men and women merely players:
They have their exits and their entrances
And one man in his time plays many parts,
His acts being seven ages. At first the infant,
Mewling and puking in the nurse's arms;
Then the whining schoolboy with his satchel
And shining morning face, creeping like snail
Unwillingly to school; and then the lover,
Sighing like furnace, with a woeful ballad
Made to his mistress' eyebrow; then a soldier,
Full of strange oaths and bearded like the pard,
Jealous in honour, sudden, and quick in quarrel,
Seeking the bubble 'reputation'
Even in the cannon's mouth; and then the justice,
In fair round belly with good capon lined,
With eyes severe and beard of formal cut,
Full of wise saws and modern instances -
And so he plays his part; the sixth age shifts
Into the lean and slippered pantaloon,
With spectacles on nose and pouch on side,
His youthful hose well saved - a world too wide
For his shrunk shank - and his big manly voice,
Turning again toward childish treble, pipes
And whistles in his sound; last scene of all
That ends this strange eventful history
Is second childishness and mere oblivion,
Sans teeth, sans eyes, sans taste, sans everything.​
Έχω τις μεταφράσεις του Ρώτα και του Μπελιέ για τον παραπάνω «μονόλογο» και θα τις παραθέσω κάποια στιγμή, αν και δεν με εντυπωσιάζουν. Αν έχετε κάποια άλλη, θα είναι λίαν ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------

